# Is Aspen okay for rats?



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

I've heard it go both ways; "_it's good" "it's bad"._ I'm not sure which it is. I use cloth now, but as my girly may be pregnant, I'll be switching encase the threads hurt a pup. Is aspen bedding okay for a rat/pups? I had it in her cage for a day, but I read that it isn't good for their lungs. The other day I heard it is a great bedding for rats.

So is it okay to use aspen bedding?


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that aspen is ok. Pine and cedar are the ones you should absolutely stay away from.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Aspen is fine for rats, but if your little mommy is used to cloth bedding, I'd stick with it. If you don't already use it, I'd recommend polar fleece instead of other fabrics like cotton or denim as it doesn't have the strings for the pups to get caught up on, plus its super warm and soft for babies!


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

Generally, yes. Some rats sneeze a lot with it. Bedding is a hit and miss game at best for many rat owners.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Your pregnant girl may appreciate strips of fleece that she can build into a nest when the time draws near. The Dollar Store sells really cheap fleece throws in various sizes that you can easily cut up.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

BigBen said:


> Your pregnant girl may appreciate strips of fleece that she can build into a nest when the time draws near. The Dollar Store sells really cheap fleece throws in various sizes that you can easily cut up.


If you go into your local Walmart or Kmart store to check for Christmas clearouts, see if they have any fleece blankets. I bought one for $2.50 that I have in Abby's tank with the babies. She seems to love curling up in it while the babies are in their fleece bed. Great thing about that is that I can just throw it in the washer over spending so much on litter!


----------

